

The State of Open Source E-commerce 2014 - aaronlumsden

Lately I&#x27;ve been working on a lot of E-commerce projects and have been experimenting with different open source solutions that will allow me to build a quick E-commerce platform for my clients without investing lots of time. I have to say that I have been largely disappointed by the lack of quality that is available out there. Things like Magneto are just too big and clunky which appear to be over engineered and complicated. Other solutions such as Open Cart don&#x27;t seem to be much easier either. Surely in 2014 there has to be a better, more modern platform than these?<p>The only option I&#x27;ve found that I really like is Shopify as its really user friendly and allows me to build templates quickly. The only problem with Shopify is that you have to pay and its not open source to host on my clients servers etc.<p>I wanted to reach out to the Hacker News community and see what your thoughts on the subject are and if you know of any solutions that work well for you?
======
allthatglitters
Stripe has a nice payments api that is quite easy to build into your own
platform. They also have a long list of integrations that would take a bit of
time to sort through but may have what you are looking for!

